# anybody been to the rigs / going to the rigs tues/ weds



## jboweriii (Sep 28, 2007)

seeing if anybody is going or have been, and how was the catch?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

we're goin on friday. dont know if that helps. petronis was good to us recently as was horn mountain.


----------

